# Ladybugs in new construction ??? Concerned!!!



## willp2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

In East TN, our home construction is in the framing stage. Felt on roof, but no shingles, windows yet. Almost all sheething up.

LOTS of ladybugs swarming now. I know the nights are getting colder and there are no "warm" places yet in the house. No places to hibernate as I would imagine they might need. Current temps are 70 day and 45 night.

Will we need to treat for ladybugs once we get dried in? Before insulation? Before anything? 

I hate to think of a spring thaw that brings out literally thousands of ladybugs in our new home.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

are you sure they are ''ladybugs''?im not scared of them:huh:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The ladybug behaivor (asian ladybugs) that you describe can be accurately described as a force of nature, same as boxelders bugs, stinks bugs. They seek overwintering places in the fall, re-emerge in the spring to go back to the surrounding environment. It was happening before you built, and will continue. Spraying, probably every 3-4 weeks in the fall when the swarming starts will provide some relief, but will not stop the behavior. These guys fly in to your house, as opposed to the typical crawling insect that is easier to treat for. That said, I urge people to get used to them-you really don't have any other choice. When consistently cooler weather gets here, they will be in their overwintering places, until a warm and sunny January day when they think it is spring.

If you want to spray yourself, or hire someone, a good *active ingredient* is *lambda-cyhalothrin.* Look for the concentrate and mix it with water yourself. Compressed air sprayer, 1 gal or larger. Backpack sprayers, 3 gal or so are very helpful. Treat in all door/window jambs, frames, int and ext. Treat where siding meets the foundation wall, treat the immediate soil perimeter. 

Brand names that have this active ingredient: Demand, Border, Cyanora, and possibly others. I've seen this active ingred in the big box stores, too, under various brand names. Read the label, look for "active ingredient".


----------



## willp2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks PA. I know we will get swarms as a normal course of business where we are, and I can deal with flyers coming in next fall. 

I guess my main question is do you think they will be able to hibernate in our house, given that winter is approaching and the current status of our build.

I really do not want them there all winter and literally crawling out of the woodwork this spring. 

Thanks


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I suspect that your temperate zone is about what we are here in southcentral pa. Apparently you're not going to have heat in the house so successful hibernation is questionable. I don't know at what temperature they actually freeze; not sure yet if anyone knows that. If they can get out of the wind, that would be an asset to them, but an unheated structure can get colder at night then the outside temps. During the day the sun would heat the structure enough. I guess it's all a matter of how cold it gets at night and for how long. I'm also guessing that my answer is not much help. 

Consider treating as I described earlier. Also realize, that time will bail you out of this particular issue. If it happens, think of the stories that you can tell your friends about your new house.


----------

